# Unknown Wood



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Turned this from a wood I don't recognize. The collar of vase is thicker than I wanted but a large knot inside made me decide not to turn any thinner in fear of exploding the vase. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Man, I really like the shapes you put on your vases. Very nice Mitch! That is dunno wood 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Mitch

I have some dunno wood in the shop hahahahahahahaha now I know what to call it hahahahaha LOL LOL, it'a bit darker but looks about the same 


Thanks Corey 

======


challagan said:


> Man, I really like the shapes you put on your vases. Very nice Mitch! That is dunno wood
> 
> Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thanks Corey. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bobj3
Careful Bob, don't let Corey get you all choked up with the dunno wood. Thanks. Mitch


----------

